# [solved] Elantech Touchpad

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Elantech Touchpad von meinem neuen Laptop denn dieses wird einfach nicht richtig erkannt. "xinput list" behauptet es wäre eine "PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse".

Laut einer Googlesuche soll es auf patchwork.kernel.org einen Patch geben der diesen Fehler im psmouse Module vom Kernel richten kann doch diese Seite scheint daueroffline zu sein und die Kerneloption "psmouse.force_elantech=1" klappte auch nicht.

Hat sonst noch einer eine Idee wie ich den Kernel dazu bringen kann dieses Touchpad auch als solches zu erkennen?Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Nov 25, 2011 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> "psmouse.force_elantech=1" klappte auch nicht

 

möglicherweise, das wurde vom Kernel im Sept. entfernt :

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commit;h=4af61e90270e35bafa9e99a3c48fb3f363da592d

welchen kernel hast du am laufen ? hast du im kernel auch CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH eingestellt ?

----------

## schmidicom

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "psmouse.force_elantech=1" klappte auch nicht 
> 
> möglicherweise, das wurde vom Kernel im Sept. entfernt :
> 
> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commit;h=4af61e90270e35bafa9e99a3c48fb3f363da592d
> ...

 

Habe den vanilla-source-3.0.6 am laufen und CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=Y ist auch gesetzt in der config.

Ausserdem scheint die Kerneloption schon was bewirkt zu haben den in /sys/module/parameters/force_elantech steht auch ein Y drin.

EDIT:

Ein "modinfo psmouse" gibt auch an das diese Option noch existiert (wurde also vermutlich erst nach 3.0.6 entfernt):

```
parm:   force_elantech:Force the Elantech PS/2 protocol extension to be used, 1 = enabled, 0 = disabled (default). (bool)
```

Ich werde mal auf Kernel 3.1.2 Updaten vielleicht bringt das ja was.

EDIT2:

Das Update hat leider auch nichts gebracht es wird immer noch als PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse erkannt.  :Sad: 

Und der Module-Parameter force_elantech gibt es laut modinfo auch immer noch, nur nützt der nix.

EDIT3:

Habe jetzt doch noch eine Lösung gefunden (http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=268778) die funktioniert.

Nach dem ersetzen der zwei Dateien elantech.c und elantech.h und dem neu bauen des Kernels wird das Touchpad endlich richtig erkannt.

Es war dann nur noch eine kleine Feinabstimmung per "synclient -m 100" nötig um es richtig nutzen zu können.  :Wink: 

----------

## gitterrost4

Hallo, ich habe das selbe Problem. Hast du das ersetzen der Dateien im 3.1.2er Kernel gemacht? Ansonsten hast du nichts getan? Hast du sonst noch etwas gemacht? Ist psmouse in den Kernel eingebaut oder als Modul? Bisher klappte nichts, was ich getan habe.

EDIT: Ok mit dem 3.1.2er Kernel klappt es. Allerdings ist die Drucksensitivitaet viel zu niedrig und synclient sagt "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?" Wie enable ich denn SHMConfig?

Hier mal das Xorg.1.log: http://pastebin.com/aMmLvXsY

EDIT2: Ok. Ich habe das ganze geloest. SHMConfig funktioniert immer noch nicht, aber ich habe die entsprechenden config-parameter in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics eingetragen und dort haben sie auch Effekt. Nun habe ich TwoFingerScrolling und wieder ein leichtgaengiges Touchpad. Danke fuer diesen Post!

----------

## schmidicom

 *gitterrost4 wrote:*   

> Ok. Ich habe das ganze geloest. SHMConfig funktioniert immer noch nicht, aber ich habe die entsprechenden config-parameter in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics eingetragen und dort haben sie auch Effekt. Nun habe ich TwoFingerScrolling und wieder ein leichtgaengiges Touchpad. Danke fuer diesen Post!

 

Mir wurde hier im Forum mal gesagt mal solle die Datei "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics" nach "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics" kopieren und dort dann anpassen weil die unter "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/" bei einem Update wieder überschrieben wird. Wäre also sinnvoll wenn du das auch machst sonst hast du beim nächsten Update eine böse Überraschung.  :Wink: 

----------

## gitterrost4

Ich habe /usr/share/X11/ in die CONFIG_PROTECT Variable eingetragen. Dann kann ich beim naechsten Update die Datei kontrolliert anpassen.

----------

